# ECS Sensor problem Code 16500



## barrygar (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,
I am getting this error for a while on my A3 1.6 "2001 Model", changed the engine Coolant Sensor and erased the code and thought it had sorted the prob, but it is back.
It will stay off for a few days but will return, i know it is back without even hooking up my code reader as i can hear the radiator fan coming on even though the engine is still cold.
Will try flushing the Rad this weekend in case there is trapped air somewhere but i doubt it.
Any ideas greatly welcome. 
Barry.............


----------

